# Cost of health insurance for student in USA



## mask (21 Jul 2011)

Hi .My daughter is going to boston for a year on the Erasmus programme. It is a requirement that she gets health insurance and from what I can find out it is only VHi that provides this cover. it is costing about 1200 which is hefty on top of all the other exs. which we had allowed for. does anyone have any suggestions or useful information on alternative policies

thanks for any info


----------



## terrysgirl33 (21 Jul 2011)

If she is going to a college/university over there, contact them about health insurance as they may have a student scheme.  Health insurance in the US is very pricy.


----------

